# Meet Travis, my new bengal cat !



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

You maybe heard about my new cat, Travis, because before we bought him, i asked you for some advices. And here he is ! In all his majesty. He is 5 months old and weights 4 Kg. He has too much energy if you ask me


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

To quote the Crocodile Hunter "Cracky; he's a little beauty!" And he is. It's his job to keep you hopping. All kittens know their jobs!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Travis is very beautiful


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

wow! great cat!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

He looks like a wild-kitty! So majestic(sp?)


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

He's a handsome little man! :)


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

He's so cute and fluffy looking!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a beauty! I'm sure he loves those satin sheets, so luxurious


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, he's pretty big for 5 months!!!


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

tanyuh said:


> Wow, he's pretty big for 5 months!!!


Yeah, he is, and he is going to be TWICE that big when hes older. The lady who sold him to us told us he is gonna weight 10 Kg.


----------



## thumper73 (Jul 28, 2003)

oh he really sweet
my dog is only 6kg lol


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow he's gonna be a monster cat! Like Max!


----------



## furmomx6 (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow! He's beautiful! We were going to get a bengal then my mom and dad decided not to get one for some reason. They are really awesome cats though. We went to look a some bengals once and they are such playful cats. They're more like a dog almost. Thanks for posting the pictures!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Travis is very handsome. He looks a lot like a wild American bobcat--but with a longer tail, of course! :lol:


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

Im gonna post some other photos when i have them. Gotta catch him doin something interesting


----------

